# [SOLVED] High latency in World of Warcraft / Vent lag



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Recently I've been having bad lag spikes while in places with high graphical video settings, mainly an instanced 25 person raid. I will be fine sometimes, then my lat will shoot up to 500-800ms and my vent will be choppy as well, so it doesn't seem to be server lag. But it only started recently, I'm used to playing with low fps, but I've never had ms issues before, and I can't seem to find what is lagging me. I replaced my CPU fan not too long ago and dusted everything. So I'm not sure if it's some update running, but I can't find anything, or my modem or anything else. I'm just lost as to what could randomly be lagging me.

Dell Dimension 4600
4 CPU 2.66GHz
2.66 GHz, 3.00 GB of RAM


----------



## trd224 (Apr 19, 2011)

i see that this was solved, what exactly was the remedy? i have nearly exactly the same situation


----------

